# One of my Boer Kids...



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I got her all prettied up today, and thought I would share some pics!! I'm really happy with this little girl, she's not quite 3 months old, and so thick and muscular. Can't wait until the State Fairs in the fall so I can get her into the show ring!!

Oh and she needs a name...any suggestions??


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She is pretty and as far as a name I am horrible at that! One came to mind and it will sound really stupid but, I saw your farm name and it sparked an idea.....Shakira?


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

That is a very fine looking Doeling! Are you planning on showing her?

Shannon.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she's very pretty.. I would name her arianna


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Meat Princess"?!" Wow Id like to get my hands on her, she is awesome! Or maybe "Eye Candy".
What's her bloodlines if you dont mind?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:shocked: :drool: stunning!

how about Stunner?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!! Shannon, yes I plan on showing her this fall at our State Fairs, and usually there are several other ABGA sanctioned Boer shows here in OK a bit later this year as well. I can't wait to see how she does!

Nancyd, her sire is my 10 Buck 2 guy, he's on my site http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com/HERDSIRES.html. And her dam is a full flush sister to CGJG'S Alyssa on my does page. http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com/Does.html


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...What a chunky butt! She is gorgeous, you have to be grinning from ear to ear every time you see her!

Sophie...Lucy.... or even Honey Glazed ( sorry..the "hams" came into play with that one)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she is beautiful - nice pictures. I know how hard it is to get good ones


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is gorgeous....  

Chardonnay for a name...?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

She is just beautiful!!!  
as for a name I am Horrible at it but what popped into my head was Scarlet....


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!! And great name suggestions...definitely gives me some ideas!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

notice most of the names started with "S" or chardonnay...which sounds like "S" :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL....wow....they are... :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Very pretty girl!!! :greengrin: I can't think of any names right now... :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:drool: She's gorgeous! Was she one of the ones I saw last time I was out there? 

As for names

Symbol
Sadie
Safari


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Shivonne and Crissa! Hmmm, I don't think she was born yet when you were here, she's a little bit younger than the ones I had when you were here.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

I honestly think you should name her what YOU feel should be her name!
Enjoy the search and choose how you want!
Good Luck! :sun:


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

How about Cordeilia? She's awesome!
-Sarah


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I think I've pretty much decided on a name..."Shekinah's Country Princess."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cool name..... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

WHOA! how'd you get so much muscle on her?! Shes amazing!

Amazing Grace? Gracie for short?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! As to the muscle...well I guess it's pretty much just bred into her, as I don't do anything special, they get free choice creep feed, and the run of a large pasture with lots of browse.


----------

